# Inshore lure testing trip of FCL LABO



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tsurusaki san of FCL LABO came to Cape Cod last two years to catch big bluefin tuna on jigs and poppers. He came this year too.
While he enjoys testing lures for big tuna, he loves inshore jigging and popping and many of his products are for inshore fishing.

We went south of Martha's Vineyard in search of tuna yesterday, but we had to turn around because of stiff south wind and had an opportunity to enjoy inshore fishing together around Noman's and Martha's Vineyard Island.




























Casting lures to rocks off famous Noman's Land. I used to catch big striped bass tossing live bunkers here many years ago.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

selection of Tsurusaki San's inshore lures























































We got many nice seabass on jigs at Jimmy's secret honey hole.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

sea bass are so thick that I double header for two small hooks of Black Hole Taifun-V 100g jig even I didn't use bait at all.










Jimmy's ever smiling face









7' Black Hole spiral Shot Gun/JM Arrester 630 reel combo are perfect for fluke/seabass jigging










Fishing is fun, but eating your catch at a local restaurant is fun too. 
whole fluke 









deep fried seabass. Taste is very nice, but I am going to ask fried whole sabass with brown sauce next time. 









We are going to make an exploratory fluke/striped bass trip to Nantucket Island for more testing of inshore lures.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

It looks like those lures work just fine!! FISH ON Kil!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great photos of inshore fishin, and the meal looks wonderful... 

Some unique looking poppers, hard baits and jigs yall were us'n Kil


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We planned to go to Nantucket Island because they wanted to test lures for fluke, but we decided to fish around Martha's Vineyard Island due to weather. We were glad we did because it was very rough even in protected Martha's Vineyard in the afternoon.

We started to cast poppers around Elizabeth Island. They got small blue fish and striped bass. Choi got a big striper on a small lure given by Tsurusaki san, but it pulled the hook unfortunately.





































Tsurusaki San of FLC LAbO wanted to see how umbrella rigs works for blue and striped bass and we had 4 bluefish on it at the same time. See the face of Choi. 










We went to the sea bass ground where we fished on Tuesday. We had fantastic trip with big seabass on Tuesday, but we never expected we could have better seabass jigging this time, but it happened.
Strangely we didn't see many seabass on the spots where we fished last time. Jimmy searched around and found mode lode of big seabass. Jimmy found a virgin territory of big fluke off Nantucket Island last year and he found a virgin territory of seabass now. Jimmy fished seabass all his life and said this was the best. 
We only catch this kind of big seabass on offshore trips out of NY, NY, DE, MD and Virginia in deeper water in winter. 
Normally jigs tipped with a piece of bait out produce jigs without bait in great margin, but it didn't matter whether you jig with bare hooks or with baited hooks and all worked great.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

See how close we fished to the land.


















See bass just lover Black Hole Teifun-V jigs.
I started with 100g jig. To see whether big jigs work for seabass, I used 150g and 200g and both worked as good as smaller 50g and 100g. I observed I got bigger seabass on 200g jig.



















Choi got even a blackfish on a jig. He was using Black Hole Caiman inshore rod and JM Arrester 630.


















It was another fun day of fishing. Seabass sashimi added more fun.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are some great pictures Kil!! Love the one with all the Bluefish hanging!! FISH ON Kil!!


----------

